# rhom vs sunfish



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

these are the 2 candidates...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

the outcome...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

1 more...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice face off pic......and did you kill it afterward? or is still alive..


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i didnt kill it..it was dead










couldnt live without a tail i guess


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

he probably shook his ass around...killed him.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

so did the sun attack the Rhom?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Man, that must have been quite a sight, seeing that rhom taking down that fish...








Too bad you didn't make a video out of it...


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

That is a badass picture


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## Amazon (Apr 15, 2003)

tale of the tape: i like the first pic where they are trying to stare each other down


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great pic...i can see you have your own thunderdome!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice pix man!!!!







Where you just experimenting or did you do this on purpose???


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ahhaa classic


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

would that pic of them together be qualified for potm or non-potm 







i give up i dont know either


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

What were their sizes?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

LaZy said:


> so did the sun attack the Rhom?


 no. he looked at him, but after he bit his ass he TRIED to steer clear of him


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Nice pix man!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what do u mean experimenting?

usually when i put in fish like that they think they are bad asses up until the point theat they get a piece outta their ass


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Xenon said:


> What were their sizes?


 the rhom is 6" and the sunfish was about 6" as well. except he was missing some of his tail so the sunfish was a lil bigger in TL....didnt matter in the end though


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Next time put in a 12" Flowerhorn


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> would that pic of them together be qualified for potm or non-potm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HeH HeH Good question..


----------

